# Scolopendra gigantea "Peruvian giant"



## diKe (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey, 

one of my Scolopendra gigantea "Peruvian giant": owning him for several years meanwhile he is a bit over 30cm!


----------



## Comatose (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking good! Hopefully we'll get some of these again soon.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 19, 2011)

Does the 30cm include antennae and terminal legs? Thanks for sharing. Beautiful centipede.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jun 19, 2011)

That's Scolopendra galapagoensis; however, it is really prety too.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## diKe (Jun 19, 2011)

Androctonus_bic said:


> That's Scolopendra galapagoensis; however, it is really prety too.
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


Whats your point to say that?


----------



## Comatose (Jun 19, 2011)

Androctonus_bic said:


> That's Scolopendra galapagoensis; however, it is really prety too.
> 
> Cheers
> Carles


Unless taxonomy has changed I'm fairly sure you're wrong. The specimen above is what used to be called Scolopendra gigantea robusta. It's much different from S. galapagoensis.


----------



## beetleman (Jun 19, 2011)

:clap:whahoo! awesome pic,mines gettin there in size aswell,love how chunky they get.


----------



## diKe (Jun 20, 2011)

I got some Scolopendra galapagoensis too, very different... I will post some pics if I will see them next time.


----------



## stingray (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! I am hoping to score a couple later this year. Thanks for posting!


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jun 20, 2011)

As Carles said, this seems to be Scolopendra galapagoensis and it should be from Ecuador and not from Peru. 

@Comatose:
Wether taxonomy changed or not, there is no species called Scolopendra gigantea robusta. The specimen on the pic seems to be what formerly was known as Scolopendra gigantea weyrauchi. But this species got synomized under Scolopendra galapagoensis by Shelley.


----------



## micheldied (Jun 20, 2011)

Regardless of species, a very impressive specimen.


----------



## Comatose (Jun 20, 2011)

krabbelspinne said:


> As Carles said, this seems to be Scolopendra galapagoensis and it should be from Ecuador and not from Peru.
> 
> @Comatose:
> Wether taxonomy changed or not, there is no species called Scolopendra gigantea robusta. The specimen on the pic seems to be what formerly was known as Scolopendra gigantea weyrauchi. But this species got synomized under Scolopendra galapagoensis by Shelley.


As I said, it used to be called s.g. robusta back in the 90's, both by hobbyests and publications. I understand that presently the name is invalid. 

If anyone could post taxonomic literature regarding this I think it would be helpful to everyone.


----------



## Steven (Jun 20, 2011)

Comatose said:


> If anyone could post taxonomic literature regarding this I think it would be helpful to everyone.


@Comatose

here's an interesting read 

Neotype designation and a diagnostic account
for the centipede, Scolopendra gigantea L. 1758,
with an account of S. galapagoensis Bollman 1889
(Chilopoda Scolopendromorpha Scolopendridae)

there's still much need for a rivision of Southern American Scolopendrids tmo but for so long, i think this can clear out (or bring in more confusion ) concerning gigantea and galapagoensis


@diKe
from what size did you raise them ? and any chance you've kept track of their growrate?

@krabbelspinne
drop me a mail and i'll give ya my adress and start to cut of some legs


----------



## Comatose (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you Steven, this is awesome!


----------



## stingray (Jun 20, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Regardless of species, a very impressive specimen.


I totally agree with you...


----------



## diKe (Jun 20, 2011)

Steven said:


> @Comatose
> 
> here's an interesting read
> 
> ...


Hey Steven, 

nice to hear from you again (you remember me?), was not in the forums for a while. 

Did not read the article yet but I will do but please tell me what species I have, I believe/trust you 

Regarding your questions I got him juvenil I would say around 10-13cm. He grew to about 30cm within the last 3-4 years. But I can only give you rough data because I didnt track it. Sorry. 

Regards.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

@Steven

Nice to have you back Steven

@diKe

So on the basis of what I see on the pictures it is a Scolopendra galapagoensis from ecuador.

regards


----------



## Steven (Jun 21, 2011)

diKe said:


> Hey Steven,
> nice to hear from you again (you remember me?), was not in the forums for a while.


yes yes,... and i wasn't on any forums for a few years either 
Trying to visit these places back once in a while :razz:


----------



## diKe (Jun 21, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> Hi,
> 
> @Steven
> 
> ...


thanks for your help 




Steven said:


> yes yes,... and i wasn't on any forums for a few years either
> Trying to visit these places back once in a while :razz:


yes, the same with me  so we will meet more often in future again. nice to have such na pede expert back  see you soon.


----------

